# Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)



## allrounder 23 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hier ist ein Bericht über das Angeln auf Sonnenbarsche am Lago Maggiore :
wenn man plant zu dem Oberitalienischen See "Lago Maggiore" zu fahren, Dem kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen auch seine Angel mit zunehmen . Ich war dort schon zweimal und es hat mir dort sehr gut gefallen.
In dem See gibt es Hechte ,jede Menge Weißfische ,Fluß- und Sonnenbarsche ,Döbel und angeblich auch Forellen. Das gute beim angeln auf schweizer Seite ist das kein Schein nötig ist um vom Ufer aus zu angeln.
Mir haben es die Barsche und die Sonnenbarsche sehr angetan . Um sie zu angeln benutzte ich recht kleine
Haken wie 12er bis 22er darauf zog ich einen Regenwurm oder Mistwurm auf was die Sonnenbarsche anlockte und zum Biss verführte .auf Maden gingen die fische jedoch auch.. Meistens habe ich mit der Pose geangelt was sich als sehr erfolgreich darstellte Mit Futterkorb ging es auch einigermaßen.
Ich habe jedoch keine Sonnenbarsche mit Kunstköder gefangen.
Barsche hingegen schon öfters auf sehr kleinen Spinner in Flachwasser-bereichen. In einer Broschüre 
Stand zwar das ,das angeln mit Kunstködern verboten wäre ,am Wasser hat jedoch kein Kontrolleur 
etw. gesagt ,und die Einheimischen haben auch mit Wobbler und Fliegen geangelt. Nun kann ich euch noch eine Schöne Stadt empfehlen .Sie heilt "Locarno" ,liegt am nördlichen Ende des Sees ,besitzt Hotels und Campingplätze(sehr sauber immer warmes Wasser und liegen alle am Ufer )außerdem ist in Locarno selbst ein Angel- und Jagdladen ( Ambrosinj _AMBROSINI Fratelli viale Verbano 3a - 6600 Muralto - Tel. 091 743 46 06. AMBROSINI Fratelli ... via Vallemaggia 19 - 6600 Locarno - Tel. 091 752 14 44 ..._ ist nur die Adresse von google)
Dieser Laden führte Maden ,Bienenmaden und verschiedene Wurmarten .Außerdem hat er Haken und Kunstköder. In dem großen Einkaufcenter "Coop" gibt es in der Gartenabteilung jedoch auch Angelzubehör (keine Lebendköder).
*Fazit :* Schöne Stadt gute Angelmöglichkeiten und Potential für viel Spaß.



Bilder und Karten sind auf meiner Hp die leider gerade bearbeitet wird...wenn sie wieder ok ist geb ich euch den link


----------



## sorgiew (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

es gibt in der schweiz das freie anglerrecht das heisst genau:


_§ 3. Im Lago Maggiore ist jedermann zur Freiangelfischerei vom Ufer aus berechtigt._


_-Jedermann ist berechtigt, die Flug- und Grundfischerei vom Ufer aus auszuüben. Es darf dazu 1 Angelrute mit einer einzigen einfachen Angel ohne Köderfisch verwendet werden. 

-Köder: Wurm, Mädli, Brot, Speck, Gummischlüchli _



*VII. Strafbestimmung
*[FONT=MODEG I+ Times Ten,Times]_Strafbestimmung _
[/FONT][FONT=MODEG I+ Times Ten,Times]_§ 41. Übertretungen dieses Gesetzes und der gestützt darauf erlassenen Verordnungen und Verfügungen werden, soweit nicht die Strafbestimmungen des Bundes zur Anwendung kommen, mit Haft oder Busse bestraft. In leichten Fällen kann ein Verweis erteilt werden._
_Die Untersuchung und Beurteilung der Übertretungen obliegt den Statthalterämtern._





du musst aufpassen das soll keine belehrung sein - wenn sie dich mit einem mepps oder spinner erwischen dann wird es empfindlich teuer - man kennt doch teilweise die schweizer preise 
[/FONT]


----------



## allrounder 23 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

ahh danke für die information....d.h. ,dass ich noch nicht einmal mit pose angeln darf? aprpos was heist gummischüchle etwa Gummifisch twister etc.?


----------



## sorgiew (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

gummischlüchle sind einfach bunte schläuche in der richtung von schrumpfschläuchen 


ich glaube für barsche und felchen - ach ja was noch erlaubt ist ist die flugangel sprich fliegenfischen - auch auf hecht


----------



## Fischnix (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

Hallo,
sehr interessante Diskussion die ihr da führt, da ich nächstes Jahr im Herbst noch mal den See besuchen und diesmal auch beangeln werde. :l

Ich möchte vom Boot auf Barsche und Zander angeln. Könnt ihr mir Informationen über die Bestimmungen zur Bootsangelei geben? Gibt es Angelbootsverleihe am See? 

ISCH FREU MISCH |supergri


----------



## sorgiew (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

eines bin ich mir sicher ein bootspatent muss gelöst werden (soviel ich weiss gibt es bootspatente auch wochenweise)

ich hab hier noch etwas gefunden aber leider ist mein italienisch etwas eingerostet bzw nicht vorhanden:

http://www.ti.ch/DT/DA/SPAA/


viele grüsse wolf


----------



## Fischnix (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

@ sorgiew   

Danke für die Antwort aber mein italienisch muss mir bei der Suche nach dem Tageslicht verloren gegangen sein. |bigeyes

Vor Jahren habe ich mich schon mal im Internet über die Angelbestimmungen informiert. Habe nur noch in Erinnerung das es auf der italienischen Seite einfacher und günstiger war. Werde zur Not, zu gegebener Zeit, die "tourist Info" anrufen.


----------



## sorgiew (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Barsche am Lago Maggiore (Locarno)*

ich schätze mal das die preise für die patente in der schweiz ziemlich gleich hoch sind - ich kann dir ja mal den link für die gewässer im kanton zürich schicken vielleicht hilft dir das weiter
http://www.fjv.zh.ch/internet/bd/aln/fjv/de/home.html




ich kann nur mal sagen ich zahle für mein jahrespatent vom ufer aus 75 franken - das sind in geld ca 50 euro und das ist nicht wirklich teuer.


----------

